# Sony Us18650vtc4 30 Amp Batteries



## RawRam_cpt (29/1/14)

Anyone know where I can get mah grubby mitts on a pair of these?

https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&s...yoVXLEmtS-vduQZEw&sig2=Oo4yd5AuzdaaQjAqOiFgiw

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

Don't know, but looks good at 2100 mAh. Wonder what is the chemistry?


----------



## RawRam_cpt (30/1/14)

@Mathee elsewhere in this forum you posted a Beginner's Battery Guide or something along those lines... That .pdf describes these cells as Hybrid, a chemistry newer than IMR which includes the safety benefits as well as the ability to hold greater capacities, ie 2100mah.

I've seen Orbtronic, Sony and Samsung hybrid batteries. The Sony VTC4 are highly regarded due to their low voltage drop under load - as in the vid.

I'm hoping someone on here can point me in the right direction?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (30/1/14)

http://www.vapordna.com/mobile/product.aspx?ProductCode=AC0023 
We picked up some on special yesterday. Shipping is $40 but I am sharing with 4 other guys. We each bought a 3 pack. Works out R400 

$26 for 3 pack. Looks like they still have e stock. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (30/1/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> @Mathee elsewhere in this forum you posted a Beginner's Battery Guide or something along those lines... That .pdf describes these cells as Hybrid, a chemistry newer than IMR which includes the safety benefits as well as the ability to hold greater capacities, ie 2100mah.
> 
> I've seen Orbtronic, Sony and Samsung hybrid batteries. The Sony VTC4 are highly regarded due to their low voltage drop under load - as in the vid.
> 
> ...


Ok, so these are the hybrids. Thanks.


----------



## Andre (30/1/14)

Tornalca said:


> http://www.vapordna.com/mobile/product.aspx?ProductCode=AC0023
> We picked up some on special yesterday. Shipping is $40 but I am sharing with 4 other guys. We each bought a 3 pack. Works out R400
> 
> $26 for 3 pack. Looks like they still have e stock.
> ...


That is a bargain @ around R134 per battery. Most US companies do not ship batteries outside the US, some or other law.


----------



## Tornalca (30/1/14)

Matthee said:


> That is a bargain @ around R134 per battery. Most US companies do not ship batteries outside the US, some or other law.



Jip bargain! We have ordered from them before so we know it will get here in about 3-4 weeks. The wait begins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (30/1/14)

Matthee said:


> That is a bargain @ around R134 per battery. Most US companies do not ship batteries outside the US, some or other law.


That law has changed around 6 months ago, USPS now ships li-ion batteries overseas again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tornalca (30/1/14)

SunRam said:


> That law has changed around 6 months ago, USPS now ships li-ion batteries overseas again.



@Matthee This is the man who placed our order!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/14)

SunRam said:


> That law has changed around 6 months ago, USPS now ships li-ion batteries overseas again.


Thanks, very good to know.


Tornalca said:


> @Matthee This is the man who placed our order!


Thanks, please tell the man to next time do a group buy on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (30/1/14)

Skip to 11:45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (30/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks, very good to know.
> 
> Thanks, please tell the man to next time do a group buy on this forum.



Next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (30/1/14)

Ah! Thanks @Tornalca


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (11/3/14)

came across this 35A batts
http://picknpuff.com/product/lg-icr18650he2-35a-2500mah/


----------



## Andre (11/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> came across this 35A batts
> http://picknpuff.com/product/lg-icr18650he2-35a-2500mah/


Out of stock.


----------



## Tornalca (18/3/14)

VTC5 on special

http://www.vapordna.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AC0025&Click=98

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Are those IMR or ICR batteries?

If those are ICR @Oupa has the Samsung ICR2600MAH for much less I think.


----------



## Tornalca (18/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Are those IMR or ICR batteries?
> 
> If those are ICR @Oupa has the Samsung ICR2600MAH for much less I think.



They are High Drain Hybrid IMR's (safety benefits as well as the ability to hold greater capacities)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Are you going to order them @Tornalca ?


----------



## Tornalca (18/3/14)

Silver said:


> Are you going to order them @Tornalca ?



No just sharing because the VTC4 special went quickly from the same vendor. I have enough batteries at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (19/3/14)

Silver said:


> Are you going to order them @Tornalca ?


There's newer Sony baths, at 30A and 2500mah. Saw on vaperjoes. Don't know where to find them though. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

